# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  مشکل نصب Win CE 5.0 SDK

## f@rsh@d

سلام
من برای برقراری ارتباط با دستگاهی که روی آن Win CE 5.0 نصب شده نیاز به نصب نرم افزار eMbedded Visual C++‎ 4 داشتم. بعد از نصب این برنامه و SP4 اون باید SDK این ویندوز رو نصب کنم تا بتونم براش برنامه بنویسم که متاسفانه SDK نصب نمیشه و این error رو میده:
Software development tools required to use this SDK for developing application with managed code are not installed on this development workstation. 
در صورتیکه تو مراحل نصب خود برنامه error نبود.اگه کسی میدونه چجوری باید مشکل رو برطرف کنم ممنون میشم اگر راهنماییم کنه چون بدجوری کارم رو عقب انداخته.
باتشکر فراوان

----------

